# USB Versus 3.5MM Jack Headphones !



## rixon.d9 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi TDF, I'm planning to get a gaming headset. Budget Approx 4K. Should I go for 3.5mm Jack or USB Headphones. Whats the difference ?
Well if it was 3.5mm could use on phones ! But Quality and Sound Clarity matters ! Prefer a Mic too !

Your Expertise needed here in Understanding 3.5MM vs USB !


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 6, 2013)

3.5mm is a universal plug. its present on most devices.

i have no idea why you'd want to go for a usb headset.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well bcz I found some models have USB ! so there shld be some differences.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

Those models which come with USB instead of 3.5 mm jack have their own inbuild sound processor. 3.5mm vs USB headset? - Audio Hardware - OverclockersClub Forums


----------



## rixon.d9 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well bcz I found some models have only USB such as Corsair Vengeance 1500 Dolby 7.1 Gaming Headset CA-9011112-WW - Best Buy


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> Well bcz I found some models have only USB such as Corsair Vengeance 1500 Dolby 7.1 Gaming Headset CA-9011112-WW - Best Buy


Go for the USB models. They have far better audio quality.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Go for the USB models. They have far better audio quality.



On what basis do U say this ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> On what basis do U say this ?


Because USB headphones have their own audio processor which is far far better than onboard audio. However, IF one has a very good sound card, then to utilise the features of the sound card, a 3.5 mm jack headphone would be required.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Go for the USB models. They have far better audio quality.



Not true most modern mobos have more than decent sound cards so 3.5 mm should just be enough!


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Because USB headphones have their own audio processor which is far far better than onboard audio. However, IF one has a very good sound card, then to utilise the features of the sound card, a 3.5 mm jack headphone would be required.



lol? how can you fit a DAC/converter in a headphone? that too while staying in the same budget?

usb quality < analog quality.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2013)

It actually depends on the Sound Card you are using. If you are using the internal Motherboard Drivers then most of the USB drivers are better than them but if you are going for a native soundcard then you should opt for 3.5mm jack headphones.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> It actually depends on the Sound Card you are using. If you are using the internal Motherboard Drivers then most of the USB drivers are better than them but if you are going for a native soundcard then you should opt for 3.5mm jack headphones.



wtf? does not compute.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 13, 2013)

At your given price you are probably better off with regular 3.5mm headphones. I once had a USB senheiser that was an addon to its regular 3.5mm jack, if I happened to use it on a PC without a soundcard. I tried the USB feature a couple of times, never found any difference. So at a given price point spend the money on a decent pair of headphones rather than paying on a feature you dont really seem to need.


----------

